# Rescue e excessive Panting



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow it has been a long time since I have posted here. I knew this would be a good place to go for help. I rescue a 9 and half yr old at the end of July. Sure was not in my plans to get another dog. I just had to retire due to health issues this year. So my finances are quite different than they were. I met her while there to Eval a dog for another rescue. It was a connection had to explain. She was a mess as far as her coat goes. Long story short, rescue backing or not I had to take her in. I would not sleep if I let her to die. 




Right out of the the shelter she got pneumonia. Six days in the hospital. Like most older dogs she has some arthritis in legs and back. She has limited vision. She also had horrible worn teeth. 
To try and keep this short she has seen a regular vet. Cardo dr neuro dr eye dr. I have spent .. Well she has broke me and maxed out my CC. She is scheduled for a dental on Nov 7. I am having to try and raise money for that.
Her panting is worse at times than others. She is vet horse and her bark is strange from it. This is her on a bad night this week. I have had her in the vet twice this week this is the one night she felt so bad. The 27th









Does anyone have any ideas ? I love this dog so much and would love to see her all the time happy. Not just a few days out of the month. She is nine almost 10










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

I can't help you with the medical issues, but please allow me to tell you how much I appreciate and admirte you for taking a senior dog. I work at a shelter and we have some of the most awesome dogs that have been with us for months just because of their age.

I pray everything will be fine with your new girl. You're an angel.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would guess pain or stress or both. Thank you so much for taking her in. I hope you will find a way to make her more comfortable.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you for your kind words. I love the senior dogs. She is going to be evaluated on Monday for Laryngeal Paralysis. Hope it is not that and the answer is a bad tooth. I start a website for seniors. If you get a chance please visit. It still needs work, but it is getting there. 
wew.graymuzzles.com 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I agree with Ruth that pain and/or stress can cause excess panting. Is she on any medications? Has she been x-rayed?

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't have advice, but thanks for saving this dog and I hope you can come up with some answers.

Wanda, I like your website. I will be keeping it in mind for Christmas gifts for doggy friends.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

What did your vet find/say?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I am sadden to say she does have laryngeal paralysis. I suspected it early on and this could be the reason for the pneumonia. I want to have the surgery done on her . This disease only progresses. I am waiting for our visit next week to the vet to get a quote. I have really no funds left right now. Bless her the bills she has had has max me. Plus my two dogs with .. They HAD mammary cancer. One being Hannah. She gets regular checkups, but less often now as she has been free for a while. They are about 400 each time. If there are any here that remember her. She was so sick when first rescued by Southern Cross. Ruth might remember her. 
Then I have Jacqui. She is recent mammary. Poor girl has had to have 8 surgeries since rescue. All not mammary related. Two for left behind ovarian tissue when spayed. Squamous cell cancer too. She is a happy dog despite all she has been through. She has lost about a inch of both ears.
So yes.. I seem to pick them or they pick me. I will some how get the money for Ella. This is a horrible disease. The surgery can help them have a quality life. She is in good condition otherwise. Plus i love her. She stole my heart before she left the shelter. 
This is Hannah now in case anyone remembers her.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh and thank you for the site compliment. Going to work on getting the store open right now. Need to sell a lot of stuff for Ella!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

